# What to look for on Tomcat



## villager (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello,
First post. Planning on buying a Tomcat. How can I tell the difference on a newer Wide model from older model? Should I measure slide? Is there a serial number range I should look for? Thanks. Tom


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, the slides are visibly different in size. They beefed up the newer slides because of failures.


----------



## villager (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for the info Berettatoter. Talking to Beretta Tech Services and was told Beretta has stopped production on Tomcat and Bobcat. Like you said they beefed up the slide on the newer Wide models around 2010/2011. They hope to begin production again shortly.


----------

